# Best de-frizz/straightening hair product?



## breeex (Apr 19, 2009)

I need a product that will defrizz my hair as well as kind of straighten it(if thats even possible lol) when i let me hair air dry. If anyone knows of any good products that will do this, let me know. I'd prefer drugstore ones, btw.

thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 19, 2009)

Most anti frizz and straightening balms are activated by heat. If you're only looking for products that do not require heat, I got nothing.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2009)

i have heard good things about living proof, but as hair ego said most straightning products are activated by heat.

so this is most likely activated by heat also.


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 23, 2009)

Nioxin Pure Shine gel and Profound beauty shine cream. I was using Living Proof No Frizz but found that my hair started to dry out from it. I have been using these (Nioxin and PB) for 2 weeks and they are amazing! And no dryness issues like I had with LP


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 24, 2009)

Frizz-ease has some serums that work well, Hask also has a few, I like serums better than sprays.

My favorite is CHI "Silk Infusion" but it's like 13$ for only 2oz. or so. I used mine up. but it works so well though it leaves my hair shiny and no frizz!


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Frizz-ease has some serums that work well, Hask also has a few, I like serums better than sprays.
My favorite is CHI "Silk Infusion" but it's like 13$ for only 2oz. or so. I used mine up. but it works so well though it leaves my hair shiny and no frizz!

You should get the GVP Silk Remedy from Sally. Loads cheaper and you get a ton of product. It woks just the same. Same smell to!
Generic Value Products - GVP Silk Remedy


----------

